

Ask HN: How to get list of HN users and items they upvoted/created? - anujkk

I want to conduct a Machine Learning experiment on Hacker News and I need these data for that purpose :<p>1. List of all registered users on HN<p>2. items upvoted by a user - post/comments<p>3. Items created by a user - post/comments<p>Is it possible to get these information through HNSearch API? If not, any other way to access this information?
======
canatan01
3\. you can get from the API. We used it for following HN users. Your user
page would be: <http://www.nou.nl/hn/user/anujkk>

------
ColinWright
To the best of my knowledge:

1\. No

2\. No

3\. Look at their profile and go to the "submissions" and "comments" links at
the end.

